# wedgie



## mully

Bonjour, 

Qu'est-ce qu'on dit quand les culottes deviennent coinces entre les fesses?

Merci


----------



## Gardefeu

Oh how I love this language! do you really have a word for _that_?[I know you do, I've just looked it up, I just couldn't believe it!]
Well, the positive point (for me) is that I've learnt a new word.
The negative point (for you) is that you _won't_ learn a new word, because I'm damned if we have the equivalent in French...
Any idea, natives all?


----------



## FRENFR

Goodness me.  Well, if I had to interpret that, I'd use:


mon boxer est coincé  entre les fesses
mon boxer remonte dans la raie des fesses

--

remonter le boxer de qqun dans la raie des fesses


----------



## kertek

I'm sure I've heard something very poetic along the lines of "j'ai les rideaux coincés dans la fenêtre"...


----------



## anangelaway

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> Oh how I love this language! do you really have a word for _that_?[I know you do, I've just looked it up, I just couldn't believe it!]
> Well, the positive point (for me) is that I've learnt a new word.
> The negative point (for you) is that you _won't_ learn a new word, because I'm damned if we have the equivalent in French...
> Any idea, natives all?



Bonjour Gardefeu ! I've learned this word here in WR forums. I did remember the Cultural forum had a discussion about a particular expression as well. But unfortunately, I'm not sure we do have an equivalent in French, unless I've missed it along the way.


----------



## benoit

Bonsoir,

I know the thread isnt recent, but i'd like to point out that the wedgie has an equivalent in French. The prank is called in French a "Luigi", i know it seems odd, but at least in north of France and in Belgium it is used.
So to grab the underwear and pull up is called 'faire un Luigi'. 
It is not used for a person's underwear folded up between the buttocks.

Maybe its not common for everyone, but i was used to hear that in high school.

I hope my awful English is understandable...


----------



## walkyrie

Gardefeu said:


> Oh how I love this language! do you really have a word for _that_?[I know you do, I've just looked it up, I just couldn't believe it!]


Vous le savez peut-être, mais l'anglais a aussi un mot pour désigner une culotte (ou un pantalon) coincée non pas derrière, mais devant, chez une femme. Je laisserai à un natif le soin de vous le divulguer, au cas où vous ne le connaîtriez pas. Ça a rapport avec le pied d'un animal, et là encore, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'équivalent en français, à part une traduction directe.


----------



## Avignonaddict

Hello

I just came across another word for 'wedgie'. In David Mitchell's autobiographical novel _Black Swan Green _the hero, Jason, is bullied by his peers. One day they inflict a '*grundy*' on him. The word is derived from cockney rhyming slang for 'undies' (underwear), so was perhaps only used in BrE.

I suspect it has fallen into misuse as 'wedgie' had been widely adopted.

Just thought someone might like to know...

​


----------



## hamer1970

Here in the U.S. it's called a wedgie because one's underwear get pulled up fiercely from behind and 'wedged' in between the buttocks.


----------



## pieanne

It might translate as "un tanga"...


----------



## Quake 3

All right! I read carefully this thread and I don't think it truly helped me to get a proper translation for my sentence -which might sound a bit insane!- :

*'My fondest desire? To give you a wedgie with your own lungs.'*

I'm not quite sure your previous definitions or suggestions fit for this _wedgie_. I tried to picture myself how it'd look like to get "wedgied" with lungs but... I just can't. Do you have an idea about how to translate this into French? But first, does that make sense to you!?


----------



## marcolo

My suggestion :

Mon désir le plus ardent ? Te faire un string (léopard) avec tes propres poumons 

Tu peux dire "bretelles", "bonnet" ou autre à la place de "string", je pense qu'on a tous compris l'idée.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Q , It's a diss (put-down, insult ) -- the kind of poetic language you might hear in the ring at WWF (World Wrestling Federation) events.

One wrestler, trying to intimidate the other, might boast that he's going to reach into the other's chest, grab his lungs and "wedge" them into the palm of his hand, squeezing until the other can no longer breathe.

Of course, I've never actually heard anyone say it.

Marc. , You must be watching WWF on U.S. television. You've got the right mindset.


----------



## buttermuffin18

walkyrie said:


> Vous le savez peut-être, mais l'anglais a aussi un mot pour désigner une culotte (ou un pantalon) coincée non pas derrière, mais devant, chez une femme. Je laisserai à un natif le soin de vous le divulguer, au cas où vous ne le connaîtriez pas. Ça a rapport avec le pied d'un animal, et là encore, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'équivalent en français, à part une traduction directe.


Cameltoe!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Please ... there are camels in the room.


----------



## buttermuffin18

lol. No offense my dear chameau


----------



## Quake 3

Thanks Marcolo for your answer but... What's the point of the sentence then? I know my game's cues are often very... um, special, odd or harebrained but how could you possibly have lungs doubling as a string!? That is definitely crazy! 
I know my English is far from being ok and that I sometimes misinterpret things but I think GamblingCamel made a connection between having a string made with lungs, as suggested Marcolo, and squeezing one's foe's lungs to kill him. Well, I don't see the connection between the two... these are two complete different ways of understanding my sentence so I'm a bit blurred...


----------



## Topsie

Whatever it means, it doesn't sound particularly friendly!
BTW "un string" in French is "a thong" in English!


----------



## Quake 3

My bad! But thanks! It won't hapen again!


----------



## kwaw

Quake 3 said:


> *'My fondest desire? To give you a wedgie with your own lungs.'*


 
wedgie = something (usually underwear) pulled up through the cleft of the buttocks

= to pull your guts / innards / lungs out through your arse?

Mon plus grand souhait / désir ?:

Tirez-vous les viscères (par l'intermédiaire de votre anus)? 

Se retirer vos poumons sortir (par l'intermédiaire de votre cul)? 

De prendre vos viscères par le biais de votre cul?

De faire une lanière de vos poumons?

À faire pour vous une lanière de vos poumons?

de faire un string (entre vos fesses) de vos poumons?

Se retirer votre poumons entre vos fesses?

????
kwaw


----------



## Quake 3

Wow! Well, thanks for your help and for having dedicated a few minutes to my request! I'm not sure all these sentences make sense in French, there may have some mistakes because some of them do not make sense, I guess, but thanks.
There seems to have a wide range of understanding this sentence... again, thanks, and I hope other people more qualified than me could discuss about your suggestions!


----------



## kwaw

Quake 3 said:


> I'm not sure all these sentences make sense in French, there may have some mistakes because some of them do not make sense, I guess, but thanks.


 
The one that manages to sound violent while making least sense is probably the most accurate, as the english does not make much sense either


----------



## hunternet

proposition :

mon rêve le plus fou ? faire un abat-jour avec les lambeaux de tes poumons.


----------



## Psycher

in quebec, we say 

_avoir la strap prise dans la poulie_


----------



## GamblingCamel

Psycher, I'm presuming that _avoir la strap prise dans la poulie_
refers to having a wedgie.
How does one say in Canadian FR, _to give somebody a wedgie_? 
And what would be the closest literal translation of Quake 3's expression involving _lungs_?


----------



## Psycher

i honestly don't think it 'exists' here. could it be that this is a typical english or american thing to do? because i've never seen anyone give a wedgie here... 

with one's own lungs?

like _avoir le poumon pris dans la poulie_?

ok never mind... it was worth a shot


----------



## balaam

if you need graphic explanations : 
http://www.funtasticus.com/2010/03/17/wedgies/#more-13901

thee only french equivalent I heard of is indeed "luigi", a common prank in students' feast.


----------



## SteveRusso

Comme ca, d'instinct, j'ai envie de dire "se faire remonter le slip".


----------



## Icetrance

Pour dire "They gave me a wedie", je proposerais:

_Ils faisaient remonter mon slip jusqu'à faire mal entre les fesses._


----------



## BAlfson

OK, _moi, je ne le jamais fait, mais, j'ai entendu parlé de cértains de mes copains qui auraients fait un luigi aux autres..._

_Cheers - bob_


----------



## Katoussa

Is a wedgie necessarily a prank? Or could it also happened when the underwear is too small or too tight?

Katoussa.


----------



## Icetrance

Katoussa said:


> Is a wedgie necessarily a prank? Or could it also happened when the underwear is too small or too tight?
> 
> Katoussa.


 
Il y a deux sens possibles de "wedgie, et je dirais que vous avez bien compris tous les deux (il faut savoir le contexte).


----------



## Katoussa

En français on dirait: ma culotte me rentre dans les fesses
ou
ma culotte me fait l'amour ^^
only if it's not a prank and that it accidentally happened.

Katoussa.


----------



## cornishpasty

> i honestly don't think it 'exists' here. could it be that this is a typical english or american thing to do? because i've never seen anyone give a wedgie here...


I think they do exist in France, my French boyfriend used to give them to his friends when he was a child.... Silly Boys

[…]


----------



## CarlosRapido

[…]

To clarify the 'Quebec' suggestion; a 'strap sur la poulie' is not a wedgie but rather a narrow piece of underwear (thong) barely covering female genitals (poulie-pulley).  *Wedgie* has not been translated in Canadian French and is used as is for the prank definition of the term.  

For the other definition, when one's underwear gets bunched up, we say 'avoir les BPC' - les *B*obettes *P*ris dans la *C*raque (francisation de crack)

What lofty topics we discuss on this forum!


----------

